# Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Perhaps the most expensive engine that I have ever bought generally shopping in the bargain basement.

But, I saw this and had to have it. I have a thing for 4-4-0's. Offered on ebay NIB at a price or "Make an offer" which is what I did and the seller accepted. 

My view of Bachmann products has never been favorable, formed many years ago when I was active in the hobby. But this one looks nice. They have either got a handle on quality control or their Spectrum series is an upgraded line.

What's to know about them and are these in your model train inventory?

Thanks - Bob


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice looking locomotive. You will like it. I have one. It runs so smooth. And yes
Spectrum is an upgraded model. Mine is belt driven, not gears. I almost did not
buy mine because of that. I read reviews on the belt drive. They were good so I tried 
one. Not sorry. Bachmann makes much better stuff now than they did years ago.
They were junk but good now.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*Uh oh*

I hate to say it, but that valve gear looks damaged


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

yes, it will be a good loco, once you fix the valve gear ... i have one or two also on my layout ..


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Damaged or out of sorts?

I have no experience with these, so I don't know. Out of sorts I can deal with. 

Just did a rather simple Matua Docksides valve gear and looking forward to correcting this Y6B Mallet presently on it's way from the hinter lands.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

It looks like the crosshead guide is bent out slightly. Can probably be bent back CAREFULLY. The crosshead support bracket also looks to be angled back a bit. That may take removing the superstructure to see what needs to be done there. As others have noted, these are fine models. I have this one as well as the modernized version, Ma and Pa No.6, and one of the Ten-wheelers too. Always had a soft spot for the Ma and Pa. Once had a collection of all the Ma and Pa HO brass. Eventually sold it all when I went into O and On3. Now I'm getting some of back, mostly to run on the HO club layout I belong to.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes, I'm new to these, but have been catching up.

Looks like a lot of different road names and red and black boxes with 80... and 83... numberings.

Best pictures that I can find of the valve gear with mine at the top.

Deal with it when I receive it. If it's to bad the seller takes returns. No matter, I'm buying another one to use as a repair guide if necessary.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I’m not familiar with the model, but it’s of an older slide valve steamer with inside frame valve gear. Does it really have moving inside frame valve gear?


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

No, there is no inside working valve gear. I'm pretty sure the OP is referring to the displaced crosshead guide(s) and bracket. I don't think I've ever seen a production HO model loco with working Stephenson valve gear. O scale, yes.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks guys for your help.

The variations of these is amazing. Wood cabs, steel cabs, plastic cabs. Options of wood or coal, lot's of different road names. Maryland/Pennsylvania are favorites of mine.

Just negotiated for another one, make an offer. I have dealt with this dealer before and it has been test ran.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I picked up a Bachmann Spectrum 4-6-0 last month. As with you, it's the most I've ever spent on any piece of railroad equipment, but it's oh-so-pretty. Mine also came with the option of wood or steel cab, but no options for the tender load. I also got a soundtraxx tsunami2 to go in it, and I'm loving the extra bit that sound adds.

I'm curious about the 4-4-0 you picked up, as I had previously searched but found nothing similar from bachmann. Do you have the model number for this one?


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Shdwdrgn said:


> I picked up a Bachmann Spectrum 4-6-0 last month. As with you, it's the most I've ever spent on any piece of railroad equipment, but it's oh-so-pretty. Mine also came with the option of wood or steel cab, but no options for the tender load. I also got a soundtraxx tsunami2 to go in it, and I'm loving the extra bit that sound adds.
> 
> I'm curious about the 4-4-0 you picked up, as I had previously searched but found nothing similar from bachmann. Do you have the model number for this one?


Yes, both of mine (Maryland and Pennsylvania) are 83403. 

There are also #'s 80104, 80105, 80106, all red box I believe. 

Also 83401, 83403, 83404 and 83405 all black box but I'm still checking on this. 

Different numbers, different road names and one unlettered.

Just looking at ebay sales. There are probably more, but I think they all share the same drive mechanism.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Ah I bet the 83401 is the unlettered Spectrum model. My 4-6-0 is #83201 (unlettered as well).

Is the red box the standard entries (molded-on details and such)? I really like the looks of the Spectrum I got, but man all those details make me afraid to pick it up!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

My first train trip was pulled by one in those 4-4-0's. It was the last time it was going to be used in service, went to Toledo from Fostoria and back. I would give you a report on the trip, but I fell asleep soon after it started and don't remember a thing except what the Locomotive looked like. This was 1953 I think. I was a little younger then! I think the locomotive stuck with me because I was disappointed I could only see 2 big drive wheels!


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

I just looked around on the Bachmann website and it shows the Spectrum 4-4-0 as the click on to enter, but then it's not on the page. Maybe it's been discontinued. I think your 4-6-0 is there though.

https://shop.bachmanntrains.com/ind...Path=755_820&zenid=0ruci3ggh0d6svdo1hffs4qip1

I did find parts for the valve gear, and a lot of the Spectrum 4-4-0 bodies have been marked down so maybe this model has been discontinued.

Bob


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Lemonhawk said:


> My first train trip was pulled by one in those 4-4-0's. It was the last time it was going to be used in service, went to Toledo from Fostoria and back. I would give you a report on the trip, but I fell asleep soon after it started and don't remember a thing except what the Locomotive looked like. This was 1953 I think. I was a little younger then! I think the locomotive stuck with me because I was disappointed I could only see 2 big drive wheels!


They were running 4-4-0's in 1953? Amazing. I love the things, neat little engines. 

I used to travel between my home town in NH and Boston in the early 1950's on what I thought was a Consolidated but now I believe was a Pacific. 

Bob


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Ah I bet the 83401 is the unlettered Spectrum model. My 4-6-0 is #83201 (unlettered as well).
> 
> Is the red box the standard entries (molded-on details and such)? I really like the looks of the Spectrum I got, but man all those details make me afraid to pick it up!


I have gone a little Nutz on these. Just acquired another like your 4-6-0 from the same vendor I got one of the 4-4-0's. 

I like the way he does business, BIN with no shipping and the make an offer option which I exploit.

This one too is a black box. I have no idea what the significance is of the box color, but hope to find out.

Valve gear could use some polishing.

Bob

Edit add...…..Hey, I'm upgraded from Hobo to Gang Laborer.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I have the Bman HO 4-4-0 and small 4-6-0 both w/sound, and both run like melted butter..No stats on pulling power, but they are very crisply detailed and have low flanges. Most today's Bman Spectrum are top notch in every way now...


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm new to these and DCC which became popular after I abandoned the hobby many years ago. 

I don't have the support equipment for DCC. Can you run these on DC only and if so do you still connect the plugs. 

Any information on DCC running without the correct equipment is appreciated. What would I need to convert to DCC?

Thanks


----------



## AmtrackJim (May 28, 2015)

From your picture that looks like a K4 4-6-2 Pacific from the Spectrum line and should of had a black box. Can not tell the number on the cab.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

rsv1ho said:


> I don't have the support equipment for DCC. Can you run these on DC only and if so do you still connect the plugs.
> 
> Any information on DCC running without the correct equipment is appreciated. What would I need to convert to DCC?
> 
> Thanks


The Bachmann I got came with a plug to allow it to run from straight DC (it connects to the DCC harness inside the tender).

The cheapest way to enter DCC is the do-it-yourself approach. If you have any experience with arduino computers then this should be really easy. Start at the DCC++ discussion thread to learn how it works. Basically you add in a H-Bridge (can be a shield board or you can wire another model directly), and supply a DC power pack of the appropriate voltage. The arduino creates the AC waveform with DCC signals and sends it to the tracks where your standard decoders can pick it up.

I use an alternate project built from the original DCC++ code, but this one uses an ESP32 instead of an arduino. The advantage is that the ESP32 has wifi built in so this project incorporates a remote throttle into a generated web page so you can get up and running with a cell phone or tablet to read the page. Here is the schematic of my setup which provides both mainline and test tracks, plus a 5VDC regulator to drop down my 16V power pack for running various arduino devices.

You should be able to build either of these projects for around $30 in parts, and both have a great community to help troubleshoot your setup.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks, I'll look into it. I have some electronics background but none in computers, but my son is a whiz.

I did get one of the Spectrums today but not without some drama. Seems to be small loose parts in both the locomotives and tenders packaging. 

Going to be fun figuring out where they go. More fun trying to attach. Haven't had time to run it yet.

BTW, looks to be some difference in scale between the Doodlebug and the 4-4-0?

Bob


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

Most all DCC equipped models will run on straight DC, with this caveat - It takes a certain amount of voltage to initiate the decoder, so a lot of models won't begin running until about a third of the throttle is on. Also, especially with older Bachmann locos you need to install a jumper plug into the decoder board. The plug is included in the little baggie of extra parts. Check the instruction sheet for specifics.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey does that 4-4-0 also come with a different smokestack for wood burning?

My 4-6-0 also came with the tender chains. I've never seen those before, can anyone give me a quick summary of their purpose?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Shdwdrgn said:


> My 4-6-0 also came with the tender chains. I've never seen those before, can anyone give me a quick summary of their purpose?



tender chains were designed to keep the trucks in relative close proximity to the tender, that's all ,


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

wvgca said:


> tender chains were designed to keep the trucks in relative close proximity to the tender, that's all ,


Good question. But seriously, that's their only use? Close proximity, horizontal or vertical? Seems like they would flop around in both. 

Bob


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Hey does that 4-4-0 also come with a different smokestack for wood burning?
> 
> My 4-6-0 also came with the tender chains. I've never seen those before, can anyone give me a quick summary of their purpose?


Just received my second one no optional smoke stack on either, just standard optional coal, oil, or wood tender inserts. 

But this one has a small pair of clips in a sealed package that I don't understand, and so far haven't seen any reference to in the instructions. 

Both have sealed packets of a black powder that could be coal for the tender?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

yep, that's their only use .... later on other methods were used for attaching, and holding, the trucks on , which worked better , and tighter too


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

wvgca said:


> yep, that's their only use .... later on other methods were used for attaching, and holding, the trucks on , which worked better , and tighter too


Thanks, that's an answer to a question that I have had for forty some years. 

Bob


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

depends on the model you ordered as to whether you got the optional wood burning stack ... models that were set for -only- coal , got -just- that ..


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

The tender chains were intended to try and keep the trucks relatively in line with the direction of travel so that in case of derailment they would tend to keep rolling along the ties until the train could be stopped. If they turned too far crosswise they would inevitably snag or catch on something and perhaps cause a roll-over. BTW, the gas-electric and the 4-4-0 are both properly to scale. Emphasizes how small those 4-4-0's were. Also, Ma and Pa No. 6 survived until 1951.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

rsv1ho said:


> Thanks, that's an answer to a question that I have had for forty some years.



it took that long before somebody answered ?? 
by the way, there was a 'transition' era where they used -both- methods, a tender wheel chain, and physical hold downs .. just a fyi ..


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

I have such loco for my roadname, too. It is allready sound equipped and a coal burner.
For the use of the added firewood tender detail the loco das not have changeable smokestacks. A bigger chimney is being needed to extinguish sparks inside the smokestack.
Anyway I still did not found any sound decoder what provides firewood engines, the coal shovelling sound is a wrong feature.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Atlanta said:


> I have such loco for my roadname, too. It is allready sound equipped and a coal burner.
> For the use of the added firewood tender detail the loco das not have changeable smokestacks. A bigger chimney is being needed to extinguish sparks inside the smokestack.
> Anyway I still did not found any sound decoder what provides firewood engines, the coal shovelling sound is a wrong feature.


Nice custom job. Did you add the "coal" from the enclosed packet, and if so how did you secure it?

Thanks - Bob


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

wvgca said:


> it took that long before somebody answered ??
> by the way, there was a 'transition' era where they used -both- methods, a tender wheel chain, and physical hold downs .. just a fyi ..


​
 

The question was solely in my so-called mind and never expressed. 

and....that "Doodle Bug." Amazing, and something I have not seen before. 

With my ancient MRC power pack's throttle completely turned down and no volts or amps showing on the meters, the Doodle Bug at glacial speed moved around the track negotiating the 18" r with ease. This with only rail joiners, brass section track, no road bed and not nailed down.

First Bachmann Spectrum engine that I have ever ran and quite impressed. Ya, "smooth as melted butter."


----------

